# PATHETIC Lack of Memory



## CMH (May 7, 2020)

I added 50 apps and I am out of memory on the unit already

WHO IN THE WORLD AT TIVO THOUGHT WE NEEDED MEMORY TO ADD ONLY 50 APPS


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

CMH said:


> I added 50 apps and I am out of memory on the unit already
> 
> WHO IN THE WORLD AT TIVO THOUGHT WE NEEDED MEMORY TO ADD ONLY 50 APPS


How did you even find 50 apps to add?

There is a USB-C port on the side. Maybe you should try a memory card or SSD and let us know if it works.


----------



## CMH (May 7, 2020)

Dan203 said:


> How did you even find 50 apps to add?
> 
> There is a USB-C port on the side. Maybe you should try a memory card or SSD and let us know if it works.


easily, added same as my Roku ones

the port is not supported


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

CMH said:


> the port is not supported


I ordered a USB-C ethernet adapter to try out. Will be here on Tuesday. That should tell us if the port is completely turned off, or if they just don't support storage expansion.


----------



## shupp872 (Jan 1, 2014)

Someone on AVSForums already tried a usb c ethernet adapter. It lights up up the link light, but it won't actually connect to the network through it. Maybe you will have better luck


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

shupp872 said:


> Someone on AVSForums already tried a usb c ethernet adapter. It lights up up the link light, but it won't actually connect to the network through it. Maybe you will have better luck


Ahh, darn. Well I have two to try. I have an Amazon one for my FireTV that I just bought an adapter for and then I also bought a full on USB-C adapter.

I found a forum post that claims the one Google sells for the Chromecast works on the Sling AirTV, which is basically the same device.


----------



## CMH (May 7, 2020)

Dan203 said:


> I ordered a USB-C ethernet adapter to try out. Will be here on Tuesday. That should tell us if the port is completely turned off, or if they just don't support storage expansion.


keep us updated


----------



## Headford (Aug 28, 2013)

I have two Chromecast Ultra cables w/ethernet that I tried.

One worked to supply both power/ethernet internet connection, the other only delivered power.

Separately, I received two Stream 4K devices. One works fine (but with only 1 of the 2 chromecast ultra cables), the other boots up to the pairing remote screen for a second, then screen goes black with a turquoise "System Failure" bug that momentarily appears on the top left of the screen and then I receive a screen filled with check marks and Chinese characters with a PIP screen of a large hot air balloon in the top left of the screen with a musical overlay.

Functionally DOA. Switching TVs, inputs, cables -- nothing.


----------



## Headford (Aug 28, 2013)

Headford said:


> I have two Chromecast Ultra cables w/ethernet that I tried.
> 
> One worked to supply both power/ethernet internet connection, the other only delivered power.
> 
> ...


Here is a picture of the screen after the system failure (the picture box of balloons rotates photos -- sometimes 1 balloon, sometimes many balloons).


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

That's disconcerting.


----------



## Rkkeller (May 13, 2004)

On another site, someone posted to use this:

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07Q13G9MT


----------



## schatham (Mar 17, 2007)

CMH said:


> I added 50 apps and I am out of memory on the unit already
> 
> WHO IN THE WORLD AT TIVO THOUGHT WE NEEDED MEMORY TO ADD ONLY 50 APPS


Your on a roll with complaints. Maybe just keep them all in one thread. You can't put a square peg in a round hole. Or better yet *send the device back for a refund. *


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

50 apps?!

I use like 6 regularly.

I don’t even think I could NAME 50 apps for a device like this.


----------



## Lenonn (May 31, 2004)

cwoody222 said:


> 50 apps?!
> 
> I use like 6 regularly.
> 
> I don't even think I could NAME 50 apps for a device like this.


All
The networks/channels that do their own streaming (Bravo, Lifetime, ABC, etc.) eventually add up.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Lenonn said:


> All
> The networks/channels that do their own streaming (Bravo, Lifetime, ABC, etc.) eventually add up.


That makes sense.
For me, I usually avoid those types of apps since they typically have forced commercials.
My goal is to avoid as many commercials as possible. So I don't come close to using fifty apps on Android TV devices.


----------

